# Datei Zugriff greift nicht



## TheGreenDragon (9. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einer Suse Kiste apache tomcat installiert und dort im www Ordner liegt eine PHP Datei die dem User root und der Gruppe root angehört die Rechte habe ich mittels chmod 0000 entsprechend gesetzt, dennoch kann ich über den Web-Browser die Datei aufrufen. Warum?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

unter welchem Benutzernamen läuft denn der Apache?

```
ps -aux | grep apache
```

Eventuell hat er die Datei noch im Cache, starte mal den Server neu.

Oder der Server läuft in einem chroot, so dass das htdocs-Verzeichnis nicht unter /var/www liegt, sonder irgendwo unter (z.B.) /var/run/apache2/

Gruß
BK


----------



## TheGreenDragon (9. September 2010)

Hi,
da gibt es mehrere Threads mal mit www-data mal mit root, habe beim googlen irgendwas mit .htaccess gefunden. Kann ich da nicht einfach die PHP-Datei eintragen und gut ist?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn Apache als root läuft, dann ist es egal, welche Rechte die Datei hat. Normalerweise sollte er *nur* als www-data laufen, damit das Rechtemanagement überhaupt greift.

Versuche mal den Apache / den Server neu zu starten und schau nochmal ob der Apache wieder als root läuft. Falls dies nichts hilft, dann kannst ja einen "DenyFromAll" Eintrag in deine .htaccess machen um den Zugriff auf die Datei innerhalb von Apache zu sperren.

Die Frage ist nur: Wenn du nicht willst, dass irgendjemand auf eine Datei im htdocs Verzeichnis zugreift, warum hast du die Datei dann überhaupt dort?

Gruß
BK


----------

